# Look at this..



## olympus (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## dorton (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice job! Cool looking setup


----------



## COWHER (Nov 19, 2007)

sweet :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool. 

Big locks, are you worried about someone getting in? 

Is that Plexiglas? 

What are the dimensions?


----------



## dorton (Nov 19, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Big locks, are you worried about someone getting in?



Maybe he's thinking of naming in Houdini


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 20, 2007)

nice, how much did that cost? whats with the locks?


----------



## Mike (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice cages.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice setup, looks like a very good enclosure with lots of room. :wink:

As for the locks, I can't say a word, all of my tegus are under lock and key. I have locks on all of my enclosures.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> As for the locks, I can't say a word, all of my tegus are under lock and key. I have locks on all of my enclosures.


My enclosures have a twist locking hasp on each door but I haven't had a reason to put a padlock on them, yet.


----------



## olympus (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes it is plexiglass. I have the pad locks because my tegu tries to escape, and so my son can't get inside the cage to touch her when I'm not looking. The dimensions are 8x2x3(LxWxH). It costed about 280 to 300 with the wood, stain, and plexiglass. It was worth every penny.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 20, 2007)

that's a clean looking cage. those are quite a few locks too. scared of it escaping or someone stealing it? lol


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice looking cage


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 3, 2007)

what kind of substrate is that and does it have any advantages over cypress mulch????


----------



## olympus (Dec 3, 2007)

No it doesn't, actually I just broke the bank and waisted about $226 on reptibark and small bags of cypress mulch :shock: :shock: :shock: . I know it's crazy but rolexx is worth it. Cypress mulch is completly unavailable where I live nobody has heard of it. The only bags that available are the small ones at pet-co and the reptibark has always worked good.


----------



## olympus (Dec 3, 2007)

See one side I have reptile bark the other side has cypress mulch one side has more humidity and less temp than the other so rolexx can go where she wants.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 3, 2007)

cool and if you dont mind my asking how much is one of those humidity gauges???


----------



## olympus (Dec 3, 2007)

I got all 4 for free a girl I know at pet-cos sometimes she hooks me up. Usually they are about $9 a piece.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 3, 2007)

techhousejunkie said:


> cool and if you dont mind my asking how much is one of those humidity gauges???


Don't use those temp & humidity gages, they're know to be very inaccurate. If you look at all the ones on display in the store you should notice a wide variation in readings. Get an Accu-Rite digital indoor/outdoor/humidity gage at Wal-Mart or Home Depot. We've got 6 and they all read within a few tenths of a degree of each other.

Great looking setup! I used the same background in our enclosures. It's a little dark but it look good.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 3, 2007)

olympus said:


> No it doesn't, actually I just broke the bank and waisted about $226 on reptibark and small bags of cypress mulch :shock: :shock: :shock: . I know it's crazy but rolexx is worth it. Cypress mulch is completly unavailable where I live nobody has heard of it. The only bags that available are the small ones at pet-co and the reptibark has always worked good.


We buy cypress mulch at the local Agway for $15 for (3) 3 cubic foot bags. There are some near you. RUN, DON'T WALK to the nearest one and get a few bags. They should stock it through the winter. Call around and see who has it. http://southernstates.findlocation.com/results.aspx?page=default

That tip will cost you $200, or whatever you save! :mrgreen: Make the check out to cash!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 3, 2007)

she is beautiful!! she would make a good partner for my Skeletor!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

yo bro,
I read you have a fog machine to help keep the humidity up. I am curious how you did it? is it an exo-terra typer fogger? inside or outside the cage? When I build my cage I want to install a humidifier machine/fogger/mister. Just looking for some ideas.


----------



## Aranha (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha i love the hut!


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

Puff The fogger that I have is an exo terra ultrasonic fog generator. All I have to do is turn it on and put it in a bowl of warm water and it fogs up pretty good.


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh yeah thanks Lexi..She's a sexy beast.


----------



## olympus (May 7, 2008)

Hey Dave Dragon thank you.. I found an Agway in Morristown 20 mintues from my house. To my surprise they had cypress mulch, the stuff was 5 dollars a bag.. It takes six to fill my cage, what a big difference from spending the $200 plus that I normally spend. Until you recommended it I have never heard of an Agway and no other stores around here carry cypress mulch. Your check is in the mail by the way.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (May 7, 2008)

olympus said:


> Hey Dave Dragon thank you.. I found an Agway in Morristown 20 mintues from my house. To my surprise they had cypress mulch, the stuff was 5 dollars a bag.. It takes six to fill my cage, what a big difference from spending the $200 plus that I normally spend. Until you recommended it I have never heard of an Agway and no other stores around here carry cypress mulch. Your check is in the mail by the way.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


No problem! Us Northeast guys gotta stick together! We pay $5 for a 3 cubic foot bag also, using 5 bags. Not bad. 

Make the check out to "Cash"!! Lots of zero's!! :mrgreen:


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful setup. Can't wait to build my own! And I love the tegu! I can't wait to start building my own cages


----------



## akward_silence91 (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm sorry, maybe i didn't notice, but is there even a water bowl or something in there? I'm pretty sure tegus need water.


----------



## olympus (Jun 11, 2008)

The water bowl was not put in at the time because the background was not put in yet. Oh yeah tegus do need water :bisl 









See she has a water bowl and a feeding bowl...


----------

